# Hock injections or Previcox! ****



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

We were recommended to use LEGEND hock injections for our 50 year old QH mare, and it worked well! She's had mild artheritis since we bought her, but it just started flairing up about 10 months ago. Scraped up the money to start her on the injections (hers are bi-monthly, I dont know about others) and its amazing to see how much more agile and comfortable she is, even at this old age! We saw a difference by the second injection.

Out of curiousity, why are you afraid of doing an injection? You can have your vet do it- ours did.


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

I am scared for the hock injections, she said their is a very small risk for a infection but I am still scared.
Your horse is 50! Wow!
She told me not to go with Legend because it would not be strong enough.
I want my horse to be living at 50 


Endiku said:


> We were recommended to use LEGEND hock injections for our 50 year old QH mare, and it worked well! She's had mild artheritis since we bought her, but it just started flairing up about 10 months ago. Scraped up the money to start her on the injections (hers are bi-monthly, I dont know about others) and its amazing to see how much more agile and comfortable she is, even at this old age! We saw a difference by the second injection.
> 
> Out of curiousity, why are you afraid of doing an injection? You can have your vet do it- ours did.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeah, if its very severe you're going to want the next step up. Delriah does great on just Legend and an oral dose of antiinflamitory, but its not for everyone! Dont worry about the infection though, its the same chance as with other injections. More often than not they're very worth it!


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

It is soo expensive! I want to try the previcox fist but I need more opinions!


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

Bump...


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Then try the other, but by the time you realize it's injection time, he'll be hurting more, and so will your wallet...

I'd do what the vet recommended simply because if the Legends aren't strong enough then the arthritis is definitely considered severe.

ETA: I was so hoping I was wrong about him being in pain


----------



## Skutterbotch (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey, here is my experience. 

The barn I manage has a 23 year old mare that was in terrible pain about a year ago. She was on bute, could barely walk, arthritis. We tried shoes, which she still has on. We switched her to previcox, as well as the bute for a while, took about two months to see a difference. We then took her off bute about 3 months after putting her on previcox. 

I'm not saying previcox will work for everyone, but I am seeing a huge difference in her movement. She trots and even gives little canters once and a while. Yes she has her off days. 

I would definitely try the previcox before injections, what is there to lose?


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

If the arthritis is that bad the Previcox won't do much on its own..the hocks will need to be injected. My last horse had arthritis when I got him and it flared more in the last 2 years I had him. He was getting hock injections every 6 months and Previcox daily. When I got the first injections he went a full yer before he needed them again, but, as the arthritis got worse, and it will, he needed them more often. I can't remember the combination of the serum but it wasn/t just straight Legend or I believe the other one is Adequan? I think it was a combination of the two.

As for infection, the vet has to say it but the chance is very low. The vet will wash the area thoroughly with Betadine and then again with an alcohol pad before doing the injection.


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

Me too


Rascaholic said:


> Then try the other, but by the time you realize it's injection time, he'll be hurting more, and so will your wallet...
> 
> I'd do what the vet recommended simply because if the Legends aren't strong enough then the arthritis is definitely considered severe.
> 
> ETA: I was so hoping I was wrong about him being in pain


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks! That was for sure my plan  She said he can go on trails and stuff until I get it, I should try it first.
I believe previcox is stronger than the legend and intermuscular injectables, even my vet said


Skutterbotch said:


> Hey, here is my experience.
> 
> The barn I manage has a 23 year old mare that was in terrible pain about a year ago. She was on bute, could barely walk, arthritis. We tried shoes, which she still has on. We switched her to previcox, as well as the bute for a while, took about two months to see a difference. We then took her off bute about 3 months after putting her on previcox.
> 
> ...


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

Injections are the last resort. She said the previcox should be tried first with my budget.

Yes, but infection can still happen.

I will try previcox and see how it goes. She said i can still trot him as long as not in tight turns and circles.


tlkng1 said:


> If the arthritis is that bad the Previcox won't do much on its own..the hocks will need to be injected. My last horse had arthritis when I got him and it flared more in the last 2 years I had him. He was getting hock injections every 6 months and Previcox daily. When I got the first injections he went a full yer before he needed them again, but, as the arthritis got worse, and it will, he needed them more often. I can't remember the combination of the serum but it wasn/t just straight Legend or I believe the other one is Adequan? I think it was a combination of the two.
> 
> As for infection, the vet has to say it but the chance is very low. The vet will wash the area thoroughly with Betadine and then again with an alcohol pad before doing the injection.


----------



## AshleyCL (Sep 19, 2011)

Hey there...this thread was brought to my attention and thought it may be of some help. My 4 year old had an injury to his coronary band when he was younger, and the bone calcified around the injury. When I got him, he had a lump the size of a baseball under the band. He was slow to move, the hoof was cracking, his energy was really low, and it seriously looked like it pained him to move. I consulted my vet, who said he was sound but to do nothing with him besides basic trails because the injury had caused an imbalance, as well as arthritic conditions that would probably worsen. Not to mention we wanted to avoid further cracking and breakdown of the hoof. I switched farriers after some time, and he ended up recommending a product called Equine Leg Magic to me. I called the creator, Dr. Kelley, and spoke with her at length about the product and to make sure Hank would be a candidate. She said he would, and to not be surprised when the calcified bone began to break down and he would start to act like a typical 4 year old. I didn't quite believe her, but it was worth a try. 
Here we are, 4 months later, and the lump is all but gone. The farrier came out 2 weeks ago and filed down the remaining hoof, and it goes undetected now. The calcification is gone. Not only that, but Hank's behavior went from a slow prodding, sleepy, unhappy horse to an energetic, spunky, prancing guy. Prior to this, it would pain me to watch him walk because it looked so difficult for him. And now, he gives the 2 Saddlebreds at the barn a run for their money, not to mention the jumps and turns he commits to. 
Dr. Kelley's stance follows that of Dr. Linus Pauling (Nobel Prize winner) who said that "You can trace every sickness, every disease, and every ailment to a mineral deficiency." So her supplement contains a wide range of minerals that our horses typically lack and it addresses the symptoms. It also contains biotin, so you can stop that supplement, or glucosamine, if that's what you're using currently. Sorry this is lengthy...just wanted to give you some background on how this helped me & I'm sure it would be a lot easier and cheaper than injections. If you have any more questions or want Dr. Kelley's info, just PM me. Here's the website Equine Leg Magic Mineral Supplement for Horses


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks very much for your help!!  That helped alot!


AshleyCL said:


> Hey there...this thread was brought to my attention and thought it may be of some help. My 4 year old had an injury to his coronary band when he was younger, and the bone calcified around the injury. When I got him, he had a lump the size of a baseball under the band. He was slow to move, the hoof was cracking, his energy was really low, and it seriously looked like it pained him to move. I consulted my vet, who said he was sound but to do nothing with him besides basic trails because the injury had caused an imbalance, as well as arthritic conditions that would probably worsen. Not to mention we wanted to avoid further cracking and breakdown of the hoof. I switched farriers after some time, and he ended up recommending a product called Equine Leg Magic to me. I called the creator, Dr. Kelley, and spoke with her at length about the product and to make sure Hank would be a candidate. She said he would, and to not be surprised when the calcified bone began to break down and he would start to act like a typical 4 year old. I didn't quite believe her, but it was worth a try.
> Here we are, 4 months later, and the lump is all but gone. The farrier came out 2 weeks ago and filed down the remaining hoof, and it goes undetected now. The calcification is gone. Not only that, but Hank's behavior went from a slow prodding, sleepy, unhappy horse to an energetic, spunky, prancing guy. Prior to this, it would pain me to watch him walk because it looked so difficult for him. And now, he gives the 2 Saddlebreds at the barn a run for their money, not to mention the jumps and turns he commits to.
> Dr. Kelley's stance follows that of Dr. Linus Pauling (Nobel Prize winner) who said that "You can trace every sickness, every disease, and every ailment to a mineral deficiency." So her supplement contains a wide range of minerals that our horses typically lack and it addresses the symptoms. It also contains biotin, so you can stop that supplement, or glucosamine, if that's what you're using currently. Sorry this is lengthy...just wanted to give you some background on how this helped me & I'm sure it would be a lot easier and cheaper than injections. If you have any more questions or want Dr. Kelley's info, just PM me. Here's the website Equine Leg Magic Mineral Supplement for Horses


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

Bump!!!


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Previcox is an anti-inflammatory and mild pain killer, like Bute. The only difference is that Previcox is a safer alternative to Bute as it doesn't seem (on current studies anyway) to cause the ulcers that long term use of Bute can cause. 

Legend and Adequan and other joint injectables are straight Hyaluronic Acid (Legend) or Glycosaminoglycan (Glucosamine derivative - Adequan) ...they are also an anti-inflammatory but are much more concentrated than the Previcox at the start.

I wouldn't call Previcox a stronger drug..it is because it is given more often over a longer period of time that it may seem stronger, as the concentration remains higher.

I do agree to go with the lesser invasive of options for as long as you can..that is always the better route  As for your work, yes, longer warm-ups at the walk, really stretch and warm-up the hocks..avoid tighter circles and fast stops. The idea is to avoid any strong movement that requires the horse to really use the hock joint like in canter to halt transitions, sliding stops, etc.


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

Thank you! What do you believe is the best way to get the best resolute in a horse with which supplement?


tlkng1 said:


> Previcox is an anti-inflammatory and mild pain killer, like Bute. The only difference is that Previcox is a safer alternative to Bute as it doesn't seem (on current studies anyway) to cause the ulcers that long term use of Bute can cause.
> 
> Legend and Adequan and other joint injectables are straight Hyaluronic Acid (Legend) or Glycosaminoglycan (Glucosamine derivative - Adequan) ...they are also an anti-inflammatory but are much more concentrated than the Previcox at the start.
> 
> ...


----------



## WildAcreFarms (Apr 6, 2011)

AshleyCL said:


> Hey there...this thread was brought to my attention and thought it may be of some help. My 4 year old had an injury to his coronary band when he was younger, and the bone calcified around the injury. When I got him, he had a lump the size of a baseball under the band. He was slow to move, the hoof was cracking, his energy was really low, and it seriously looked like it pained him to move. I consulted my vet, who said he was sound but to do nothing with him besides basic trails because the injury had caused an imbalance, as well as arthritic conditions that would probably worsen. Not to mention we wanted to avoid further cracking and breakdown of the hoof. I switched farriers after some time, and he ended up recommending a product called Equine Leg Magic to me. I called the creator, Dr. Kelley, and spoke with her at length about the product and to make sure Hank would be a candidate. She said he would, and to not be surprised when the calcified bone began to break down and he would start to act like a typical 4 year old. I didn't quite believe her, but it was worth a try.
> Here we are, 4 months later, and the lump is all but gone. The farrier came out 2 weeks ago and filed down the remaining hoof, and it goes undetected now. The calcification is gone. Not only that, but Hank's behavior went from a slow prodding, sleepy, unhappy horse to an energetic, spunky, prancing guy. Prior to this, it would pain me to watch him walk because it looked so difficult for him. And now, he gives the 2 Saddlebreds at the barn a run for their money, not to mention the jumps and turns he commits to.
> Dr. Kelley's stance follows that of Dr. Linus Pauling (Nobel Prize winner) who said that "You can trace every sickness, every disease, and every ailment to a mineral deficiency." So her supplement contains a wide range of minerals that our horses typically lack and it addresses the symptoms. It also contains biotin, so you can stop that supplement, or glucosamine, if that's what you're using currently. Sorry this is lengthy...just wanted to give you some background on how this helped me & I'm sure it would be a lot easier and cheaper than injections. If you have any more questions or want Dr. Kelley's info, just PM me. Here's the website Equine Leg Magic Mineral Supplement for Horses


I'm a big follower and believer in Dr Linus Paulings work. I've seen miracles in humans. its good to see someone has done the same for the horse! thanks so much for the link!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Hock injections. Over the long haul Previcox will end up being more expensive because you need to maintain it. If you do the hock injections, it's more like yearly or even longer with some horses. I've done a few of mine when they needed it and my vet includes some antibiotic in the injection to avoid the possible infection scenario. I've never had a problem. I also start the horse on Glucosamin, Chondroitin and Hylauronic Acid supplements at the first sign of trouble. Then keep it up after the injections and it seems to prolong the effect of the injection.


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

I do not want to go right into the hock injections. That is why I asked for opinions  Thanks for the info.


Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Hock injections. Over the long haul Previcox will end up being more expensive because you need to maintain it. If you do the hock injections, it's more like yearly or even longer with some horses. I've done a few of mine when they needed it and my vet includes some antibiotic in the injection to avoid the possible infection scenario. I've never had a problem. I also start the horse on Glucosamin, Chondroitin and Hylauronic Acid supplements at the first sign of trouble. Then keep it up after the injections and it seems to prolong the effect of the injection.


----------



## SHAMROCK KC (Apr 16, 2012)

*My Experience*

I use Previcox for my older dog, works great. I have friends in Oregon who just recommended I use it on my 9 year old gelding, who has arthritis in his hocks. We did injections 2 months ago and now use Legacy 1 x per month (injection-intramuscular) and have him on Platinum CJ daily. Both are very expensive and not feasible for long term maintenance. However, my friends use 1/4 a tab of Previcox per day on their Arab. and says the change has been tremendous.

I will discuss with my vet and may try Previcox. However, I read online that vets are loathe to rx previcox for horses as there are other meds. for the same problem, albeit more expensive. Worst case scenario is I'll have my vet issue the RX in the name of my dog but use it on my horse, that saves him from the legalities. 

I think you should discuss with your vet. I recommended hock injections but not repeatedly long term. We used to reduce swelling and inflammation to get a baseline for maintenance. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks very much  I am starting it on Monday!


SHAMROCK KC said:


> I use Previcox for my older dog, works great. I have friends in Oregon who just recommended I use it on my 9 year old gelding, who has arthritis in his hocks. We did injections 2 months ago and now use Legacy 1 x per month (injection-intramuscular) and have him on Platinum CJ daily. Both are very expensive and not feasible for long term maintenance. However, my friends use 1/4 a tab of Previcox per day on their Arab. and says the change has been tremendous.
> 
> I will discuss with my vet and may try Previcox. However, I read online that vets are loathe to rx previcox for horses as there are other meds. for the same problem, albeit more expensive. Worst case scenario is I'll have my vet issue the RX in the name of my dog but use it on my horse, that saves him from the legalities.
> 
> ...


----------

